# Question for all the old school stick welders



## smoking b (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone. I recently went & bought a Hobart meat slicer from a guy for a really good price. Before I left he offered me an old welder he had. It is a Forney model c-b. It is big & heavy. He said it works fine but needs a groud lead. He wants $50 for the welder. Does anyone know anything about this old guy? I figure if nothing else there is surely more than $50 worth of copper in the thing. Thanks for any input.













PICT0753.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 15, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 15, 2012)

This guy sez it has about 150 pounds of copper in it...

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=35618

This is one of the guys that buys copper...

There is a lot of copper stealing going on so some places ya have to show ID and then get mailed a check..

http://www.earthworksrecycling.com/prices/index.html


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 15, 2012)

I would go "borrow" a ground(or take it to a welder ) and check it out , these older units are hardcore burners and give a solid arc when struck. They heat deep and fast , so you need a knowledge of your metals guage and the amps to plug into for your job.

Talk to some Boilermakers , they know these units from years past.

Have fun and...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2012)

Smoking B, evening.....  Buy it.... Strip and clean the copper.... sell the copper and get a new welder if it is a welder you are looking for....  I would not weld with something that old.... [email protected], it is older than I am..... that is way too old......   Dave


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys - I guess I'll go pick it up over the weekend...


----------



## dward51 (Nov 16, 2012)

So why not try it to see if it works before scrapping it?

The saying "They don't make stuff like that anymore" came from somewhere. If it works, it will probably outlast all of us (apparently it already has since Dave Omak say's it's older than him.....  Haaaaaa sorry Dave, could not resist).

PS - I just checked the spot price for copper and it's $3.45 per pound so even if you scrap it you are making a significant return on your investment at $50.


----------

